# What's in the bag?



## Stobber (Dec 11, 2011)

I am new to handguns and have only been to the range twice with my new XDm 9. What should I have in my range bag, not only for safety, but for emergency repairs, comfort, etc etc? I carry with me of course my shooting glasses, my Walker power muffs, a small screwdriver set, gun oil, and some gloves. I am sure I will run into malfunctions, and need to know what everyone has with them at all times. I don't need to carry the whole shop with me, but realistic things I will encounter, and what I should have to be prepared.

Thanks in advance!

Going out at least once over my long weekend, can't wait.


----------



## BigDog1135 (Feb 7, 2011)

A roll of tape or a staple gun may be needed to hang targets. I also carry a spotting scope as well. Pens markers or highlighters to mark and score your targerts.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Add a couple of clothes to lay the gun down on, a notebook and pen


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

a small cleaning kit, range-finder, spotting scope, laser bore-sighter, small screwdrivers, targets, ear plugs, etc etc. but then again i use the 1 bag for all my guns, rifles, shotguns and pistols, so i try to stay prepared for my shooting needs.lol


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

In addition to the items listed by the other folks, above, I'd recommend a couple of adhesive bandages, and maybe a small squeeze tube/pack of burn ointment (hot brass casings sometimes land in sensitive areas). I also have a couple of sets of foam disposable earplugs for "loaners", and an extra set of shooting glasses. A few small and large plastic bags, for trash and brass. Spare batteries for my various red-dot optical sights. Sometimes I take a digital camera along. A toothbrush-style cleaning brush if I'm shooting revolvers (sometimes gunpowder granules get caught under the extractor star). A small flashlight.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

1. First Aid Kit. I don't expect anything to go wrong, but if it does... 
2. Basic Tools, including a mallet and Armorer's stone
3. Cleaning supplies.
4. Shooter's Gear: Ballistic Glasses for sunny days, rainy days, dark days, extra ear pro, ect. 
5. Batteries. For flashlights, electronic ear pro or what have you, like ammo, if it can run out, it will. 
6. Targets and associated gear. Adhesive spray, duct tape, staple gun, ect. 
7. Painter's mixing sticks. relatively small and lightweight, these are great for numerous tasks, such as shoring up targets or whatever you mount your target to. 
8. Battle buddy. nothing like another pair of eyes or set of hands to help out. Doesn't usually fit in th


----------



## Stobber (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys....a few ideas in there I would have never thought of.

50 mile an hour winds tomorrow, will probably stay in. Sunday and Monday are my days.

Have a good new year everybody!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I carry all the things DJ niner does and a few extra things. I also carry a brush for cleaning baby bottles, will clean out the mag well or the mags if the get dirty. I also have a dowel that fits in the barrel and is 12" long. To clear a jamm or a squib in the barrel. I carry a small tube of lock tite. some saftey glass cleaner. Spare mags, springs, and a spare slide release lever. An old wash cloth for wiping down or setting the gun down on.

RCG


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Glocks are so easy to repair in the field so I take a spring kit for the trigger/striker and the tool to strip it down, G-Tul and brush for the mags and my leatherman. Q-tips and pipe cleaners are always handy too.


----------

